
Kim Dotcom wins right to live stream extradition court hearing - lnguyen
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/30/kim-dotcom-live-stream-extradition-court-hearing-new-zealand
======
tehlike
"all footage must be removed from the internet as soon as the hearing is
over."

Given this is about megaupload and other similar services, i wonder how that'd
go.

